# Thinking of buying a Fender Mustang 3...



## Davidsen_ (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe I haven't looked hard enough, but haven't noticed any talk here of the Mustangs.
The positive reviews of this amp have me wanting one.
Anyone own one? Thoughts?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have the Mustang 3 , Just wanted to try it, 
Ok I have had Vox Valvetronix, Fender Cyber Deluxe and fender DEC , Tone wise to my ears anyway it's not as good as the vox or cyber but a lot better then the G-Dec, Yes it's probably the same circuitry, But I thought the G-dec just sounded like those Fender Squire amps that come in the package, It a good practice amp with some balls if you need it. It's easier to use , (always a learning curve) with them all. Haven't tried it at a jam ,just at home for practice.

Over all I like it..


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

With the fender models, set sag to min and bias it a bit hot and it sounds like the real thing and plays like it as well. My friend has a twin and a tweed deluxe and the mustangs tone and feel is "right there". I was blown away with them after you set the sag and bias for the "tubes". 

I cannot wait to get the amp. I may trade in my squier deluxe as well and get the four.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

and it comes with a REAL Celestion.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The other guitar player in my band bought one and it does Fender tones pretty well. Be brings it to jams because it's so small and light, and I think it sounds really good with the right settings.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

It's in the back of my jeep as we speak. I'm doing environmental sampling today so can't plug it till later this evening.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> It's in the back of my jeep as we speak. I'm doing environmental sampling today so can't plug it till later this evening.


What no inverter??? :2guns:


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

No guitar. Ha ha.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Hey Steve 
Its time to pimp out that Jeep 
I have a JCM 800 hardwired in my truck (under my sons booster seat ) with a 4x12 cab in the pan :sport-smiley-002:largetongue:2guns:


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok. I played with the fuse softwRe last night and pulled out the tone from Mayer in LA. Like dead nuts on. Rich bell like chime with a greasy edge. I used the the 65 twin, most everything dimed out, reverb on 3. I tried an os pedal in front first but it sounded fuzzy. No not the mustang iii fizz just the sound of the pedal boosting the amp to much to get the sustain. So I remember dumble puts the od circuit after the gain section. So I put the od post gain and yhatzee. I'm so impressed. Now I have that preset saved and I'm moving on to the next guitar tone I like. David gilmour, Hendrix, srv, and a few others. Once saved you don't need the laptop anymore. You have 100 presets. Anyone who buys one, set sag to min on all fender amps. The amp will react, sound and feel like the real deal.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Rich bell like chime



like this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPfJ_xWwaIo


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

funny guy...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> funny guy...


Bored too ...


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

ha ha! looks like it!


----------

